# Parking and Transportation Manager-Wentworth Inst.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Parking and Transportation Manager*
Institution:
*Wentworth Institute of Technology*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:

Admin - Police and Public Safety
Admin - Other Administrative Positions

Posted:
05/04/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*Department:* Public Safety

*Job Description Summary*
Under the direction of the Chief of Police, the Parking Manager will be responsible for the following functions:

Develop and implement an automated, well-rounded parking program with an updated fee structure, parking fines, parking permit distribution, and meters.
Develop long and short-term strategic plans for the operation of all parking related services.
Consolidate and oversee the registration of vehicles and issuance of parking permits to all students, faculty, staff, and vendors.
Review and update parking rules and regulations on a yearly basis.
Maintain a database of parking tickets issued.
Address and resolve all parking and ticket complaints from students, staff and faculty.
Serve as a liaison for all parking and transportation matters.
Develop and implement a parking operational plan for all campus events.
Responsible for parking and transportation related reporting to various departments including the Department of Environmental Protection and Boston Transportation Department.
*Minimum Education Required:* High school diploma or GED

*Preferred Education:* Associate's degree, or vocational or technical school degree

*Minimum Work Experience Required:* 5 - 8 years

*Minimum Knowledge Required*
Working knowledge of concepts, practices and procedures and ability to use in varied situations.

*Advertised Minimum Qualifications*

High School Diploma or GED
Proficient with Word, Excel, and PowerPoint
Solid understanding of parking and transportation management
Attention to detail and accuracy
Excellent verbal and written communication skills
Demonstrated analytical and problem solving skills
Experience with ARMS parking software
*Posting Number:* S00579
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources Office
Wentworth Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.wit.edu/postings/5306


----------

